# Drifter on the Huron?



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

Any of you guys ever taken a drift boat down the Huron? I am thinking chasing bass this season from one with a fly rod. Probably put in near Hamburg to start off. I know the bigger bass are farther down, but sometimes starting in your backyard just makes more sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Man that sounds like a really good idea actually. I bet you could do it, there might be some tricky spots near like Mast Rd and down but the canoes get through it fine. It's probably a really good way to get to some of those good spots. I can't wait to go after some smallmouth with my fly rod soon. I just wade in shorts and watershoes though. I was looking for one of those pontoon type boats for that area, never thought of a drift boat though.


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

My Dad recently got a sweet Hyde Driftboat that I am thinking will be real nice out here. Can't get up north every weekend unfortunately so the Huron always makes a nice "second-choice". 

FYI - COSTCO has a decent one-man pontoon float boat for about $200 that I have used. Honestly I had never been in one before, but it seemed real nice and has a ton of storage bags and pockets. It also comes with a motor mount for a troller.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The Inflatible Float Boat at Costco is actually $299.99. I was looking at them myself and thinking how Sweet it could be. You could float small streams or carry it in to small pocket lakes. FRANK.


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it is well worth the cost. Way cheaper than anything at Cabella's. The downfall is that it weighs 80+ pounds with no gear, but it does come with a wheel attachment to "roll" it down to the launch.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

The big issue on the Huron is put in and take out. A standard driftboat can make the float except in low water. Putting in a 250# craft and taking out will be brutal in the legal accesses. I would go with the inflatable.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Navigating the river in a drift boat is possible, but as mentioned, launch and recovery is a pain. There aren't many (any) good launches between Baseline Dam and Barton dam. There is a nice launch at Gallup Park in Ann Arbor, but the stretch of water available to you isn't much. 

I've canoed most of the Baseline-Barton stretch and it is a nice paddle.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I just bought a kayak for fishing and Ive been hitting the huron in various spots this summer. From wixom down to ann arbor is pretty good bass fishing, I havent landed any lunkers yet but lots of 12" fish. Spinners and senkos have worked. Havent used the kayak with a flyrod yet, we'll see. Im planning on trying milford pond soon, but havent ever fished anyone ever fish there? Some guy at wixom on saturday said he saw a couple big trout still alive at wixom, i went down river and didnt see any trout just bass and carp.


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

I floated from Hudson Mills to Delhi in a canoe on the river clean up two years ago. It is a good float and would be accessible to floatboats. Dirk Fishbach used his large two seater. I am hoping to go again with a fly rod.


A woman's place is in the stream.....


----------



## DonnyMac4 (Jan 22, 2009)

I live near Wixom and Charms and trying to figure out my best bet. Norton creek runs through my backyard but looks hard to navigate all the way up through. We just moved here so I am unfamiliar. Can we take a float tube up the huron river? Any suggestions?


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

i bought an Ulitmate 12 Kayak not to long ago.. not to sure if you are working within a budget or not, but i was contemplating a drift boat/kayak/pontoon. the kayak, in my opinon, is the best fit for our area with all of the small lakes etc...plus i fish alone 99% of the time anyway.

www.nativewatercraft.com

check them out. 

that may be off the original subject but oh well. thought id share.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have the budget, you might consider one of these. If you get the wheel package, you can load the boat at the car and pull down to streamside, just about anywhere. It's, tough, unsinkable, light, and only needs 4 inches of water to float. An electric trolling motor will push one right along. I've got a 12 footer, but I'm putting mine together permanently and going to trailer it. When I get there, I'll just tip the traler to get it off, put the wheels on, load it, and pull it to the water. The wheels come off, after you launch and stay in the boat till you're done fishing. They are really popular in Japan and have been time tested. They are aerodynamically designed for low wind resistance on the car top and are the only boat approved by the FAA to be carried on a pontoon plane.

www.porta-bote.com


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, put in and take out will be an issue. You can always put in just below the damn at Portage and float that stretch... Personally I prefer my "Huron Special". Gets me where I want to go anywhere I want on the river. 









Good luck!


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

R4PB, if you haven't already, I would think about how you would kill the engine on that thing if you were to fall out. Safety first, hate to hear a story of you being run over by your own boat, or fall out and watch it dissapear on you.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

donbtanner said:


> R4PB, if you haven't already, I would think about how you would kill the engine on that thing if you were to fall out. Safety first, hate to hear a story of you being run over by your own boat, or fall out and watch it dissapear on you.


Its kinda hard to see, but there is an extended lanyard that I have on a neoprene thingy around my ankle. I used to wear it around my wrist, but I found that when I made hard starboard turns it would be just enough to pop the kill switch. If the lanyard fails then I've trained my trusty english setter to just circle back around and pick me up! :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ready4pullback said:


> I agree, put in and take out will be an issue. You can always put in just below the damn at Portage and float that stretch... Personally I prefer my "Huron Special". Gets me where I want to go anywhere I want on the river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Gheenoe!

I have a B60 DLX which is like the old Highsiders.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

ready4pullback said:


> Its kinda hard to see, but there is an extended lanyard that I have on a neoprene thingy around my ankle. I used to wear it around my wrist, but I found that when I made hard starboard turns it would be just enough to pop the kill switch. If the lanyard fails then I've trained my trusty english setter to just circle back around and pick me up! :lol:


Cool, can you teach my lab the same thing? :lol:


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

donbtanner said:


> Cool, can you teach my lab the same thing? :lol:


Don't labs come with that instinct?


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

ready4pullback said:


> Don't labs come with that instinct?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:, Sure they do, but I guess I got a dumb one!


----------

